# Frage zu XBox 360 Controller und Digital-Steuerkreuz



## mmcc0810 (5. März 2007)

Hi all,

hab mir gerade für TrackmaniaUnited einen XBox Controller zugelegt.
Jetzt hab ich das Problem das ich gerne mit dem Digital Steuerkreuz fahren würde aber ich es leider nicht schaffe dies zu aktivieren.
Es ist nur möglich mit einem von den zwei "Steuerhebel" zu lenken.
Ich hoffe doch das man mit dem dig. Steuerkreuz lenken kann.

Bitte um eure Hilfe

Danke


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. März 2007)

Die "Steuerhebel" sind Analogsticks. 

ZU deiner Frage: Könntest es ja z.B. mit dem Programm JoyToKey angehen. Mit dem Programm kannst du Tastatureingaben aufs Gamepad legen.


----------



## mmcc0810 (5. März 2007)

Nali_WarCow am 05.03.2007 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Steuerhebel" sind Analogsticks.
> 
> ZU deiner Frage: Könntest es ja z.B. mit dem Programm JoyToKey angehen. Mit dem Programm kannst du Tastatureingaben aufs Gamepad legen.



Hab den controller wieder zurückgebracht, hat mir immerhin fast 2 stunden gekostet-danach hats mir gereicht.
Spiele jetzt weiter mit meinem 10 € Gamepad Saitek impakt- auf den ist Verlass.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für deinen Tip.


----------



## N8Mensch (5. März 2007)

mmcc0810 am 05.03.2007 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 05.03.2007 15:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig so, zurück mit dem Dreck. Ein Joypad muss einen Umschalter haben, sonst ist das nix. Treiber worken auch nicht vernünftig - MS


----------



## bustasbass (5. März 2007)

N8Mensch am 05.03.2007 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig so, zurück mit dem Dreck. Ein Joypad muss einen Umschalter haben, sonst ist das nix. Treiber worken auch nicht vernünftig - MS



Gemäß deinem Nick lebst du recht im Dunklen. Wenn mich ein Spiel die Tasten nicht so belegen  lässt wie ich mir das vorstelle, is natürlich der controller schuld :dumb:


----------



## N8Mensch (5. März 2007)

bustasbass am 05.03.2007 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> N8Mensch am 05.03.2007 18:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö, ich habe hier ein
Saitek Joypad und ein
Logitech Rumble Pad II
Beide haben eine Analogstick/ Steuerkreuz Umschalttaste.
Ein PC-Joypad ohne einen solchen Umschalter ist aus meiner Sicht Schrott, sorry.
MS schexßt auf die PC Spieler. Das MS 360 Pad für PC gibt es nur, weil es keinen Aufwand macht, es für PC lauffähig zu machen. Ob die Treiber funktionieren oder nicht - ist doch MS Wurst. Oder ob man das digitale Steuerkreuz benutzen möchte - MS doch egal.

Und wenn sich das 360 Pad für Windows nicht nach Vorstellung verkauft, wird es eingestellt und der Support auch, schneller als man gucken kann.

Ich habe hier MS Sidewinder Produkte im Wert von 300 € liegen - Sondermüll !!! Vertrieb und Support eingestellt. Für Microsoft Windows gibt es keine aktuellen Microsoft Sidewinder Treiber mehr bzw. die alten Treiberupdates arbeiten nicht mit WinXP zusammen. Folge: Die Eingabegeräte funktionieren nicht mehr korrekt.


----------



## mmcc0810 (5. März 2007)

N8Mensch am 05.03.2007 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> bustasbass am 05.03.2007 19:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist auf jeden Fall vorläufig mein letztes Hardware-produkt von MS.
Was auch nervig ist das ich den Treiber installiert habe und ich diesen nun nirgends deinstallieren kann


----------

